# first day metal detecting



## jamesngalveston (Jan 24, 2014)

bought a metal detector a month ago...went out today after doing some research.
found 1 silver dollar, fair shape
1 old barely regonizable pocket knive
10 old pennys
and 1 civil war bayonet in terrible condition.
all in all...i loved it..
i think i am hooked, like wine making hooked.
took about 2 hours.


----------



## jpsmithny (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats on the new hobby. Where did you go prospecting?

Up here in the northeast it's difficult to find places because of bureaucracy etc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2014)

Pretty interesting james since you posted this earlier today.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/crazy-weather-43250/

jamesngalveston
Senior Member
Feedback Score: 0 reviews

Default crazy weather
its 32 here and snow and freezing rain...ice on my stairs...
very very rare that this happens here...3 days ago it was 70 during the day.
where


----------



## 3274mike (Jan 24, 2014)

sounds like fun but at -10 and 30mph winds here in michigan i think i will wait a few more months to try that


----------



## China-Clipper (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a great hobby; I have 4 detectors. 2 for land, 2 for water. In the ocean up here after a storm I have found all sorts of old coins and jewelry. I currently have about 15 gold and platinum wedding bands, some liberty silver dollars, and assorted gold necklaces, rings, and other jewelry. The biggest problem I have is people constantly asking me "find anything good?". I try and be nice, but I prefer to keep my finds secret. Have fun, you will get hooked after a couple of good finds!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'd love to see a pic of that bayonet. Sounds cool!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 25, 2014)

was going to the beach and watch the surfers, but decided to go use this new toy...
runningwolf, by 1 oclock there was no ice, no snow,no rain, and it got to 42 before the days end..and no one was out much..perfect.
There was a lace factory here, that was destroyed by the 1900 hurricane. Next to it was a horse race track...and I found the map of the lace factory, and just kinda winged it to fine the racetrack.
Going back tommorow. Did not stay too long today..kinda cold.
The west end of the island is pretty much the way it was 100 years ago in places...The only vacant land left is to the west.
Lots of old history here.
Maybe i will find jean lafittes treasure..LOL


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 25, 2014)

I would say you had a dang good day with the metal detector.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 25, 2014)

I have to go to houston today, but when i get back I think i will go again.
addicting as making wine
i found a lot of juck too...beer caps,pull tabs,nails,screws..etc.


----------



## Julie (Jan 25, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,runningwolf, by 1 oclock there was no ice, no snow,no rain, and it got to 42 before the days end........



42 degrees? you who has cried about that 40's is way to cold and you went out in this? Well you just lost your right to complaint about the weather!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds like you had a productive day James. How deep do you have to dig to unearth things? How deep will the detector pick up things? It is almost like discovering treasure.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 25, 2014)

lol, i get cabin fever, if i stay inside too long....ive got warm coats,gloves, boots, if you would have seen me yesterday, you would have thought i was in north dakota...i could barely drive I had so many clothes on...but when you want to do something U just gotta go..lol

today is suppose to be 55 and sunny....


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2014)

James, that really sounds interesting. I have always wanted to do that and I have seen a number of people on beaches looking for stuff. If I may be so bold, what does that type of equipment cost? Great pastime.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2014)

James how about some pictures of these finds? They sound pretty cool.


----------



## RCGoodin (Jan 25, 2014)

*Metal detecting*

Hi James,

I bought a detector late last year and got hooked also.

I joined this forum. Maybe you'd like it also. I love going to the "Todays Finds" area and see what people are digging up. I've heard there is still more wealth under ground than above it.

http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/forum.php

Let me know if you like the forum.

I found a gold ring on my fourth day. I can't get it off my wife's finger.


----------



## Julie (Jan 25, 2014)

RCGoodin said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I bought a detector late last year and got hooked also.
> 
> ...



We use to have one, LOL, my husband lost his wedding ring and still could not find it with the metal detector! I told him the metal detector was apparently junk 

roflmao, we use to have one, it was old. My husband lost his wedding ring and could not find it using the metal detector, so I told him the metal detector was apparently junk and needed to be thrown away.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2014)

I actually always wanted one myself. I bought a really good used one on Ebay and never used it (wife was p!ssed). I finally sold it on Criags list. I still think some day when I'm retired I would like to try it. Three places I see people using them is along the beaches after a storm, at ski resorts where people remove their skis because rings come off sometimes when they remove their gloves, and parking lots when ever the snow melts they go where the snow was piled up and search.


----------



## Julie (Jan 25, 2014)

And high school football stadiums!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 25, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> bought a metal detector a month ago...went out today after doing some research.
> found 1 silver dollar, fair shape
> 1 old barely regonizable pocket knive
> 10 old pennys
> ...



I would love to see pictures of the stuff you found. You said you found them on the beach?

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 25, 2014)

The one i bought was a pretty good one, there is settings for how deep it goes, but have not figured out how to use, settings for gold,silver, etc.
but i dont think it works...i had it set for silver and it found pennies.
I know most dont know much about galveston, but in 1915 they raised every single home,church,building 15 feet..that was in the city, they left the west end intact..did not raise.
So i go there where its the same level as 100 years ago...
Rocky I paid 400 for mine, and came with a little hand held one, thing.
Every time the little sound went off, I had visions of gold...LOL
Just to find a pop top...
Its fun, good excercise,and outdoors.........going again tomorrow.
I just got my new camera and have not unboxed.will to so later...try to take some pics...
pretty ugly stuff except for one silver coin, and its not in good shape, but fun to show..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2014)

James it's funny you just mentioned about all the buildings being raised. I just watched a show on HGTV where the couple was looking to be a beach house in Galveston and I noticed all the buildings were raised up. It sure did look different. Does the tide get that high or is it for hurricanes? Certainly none of those houses would stand up to a hurricane.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 25, 2014)

Runningwolf.. those raised houses, like mine are to keep the tides from flooding druing a hurricane.
I am close to the water, all three of my houses were sitting on 6-0 pilings before hurricane Ike...I had 11-0 foot of tide at my house, in my house, around my house..I had 5-0 of water inside the houses.My truck was upside down, my jeep was in the neighbors kitchen and my boat was stuck in a pine tree.
Now...each, has been raised to 14.9 to the front door step. That was a requirement from Fema, you could not rebuild unless you did this.
I have no mortgage payment and fema still made me do this.
Yes they are funny looking, and no...no house is safe in a hurricane.
Now get this....the tide from ike,,,it took 20 minutes to come up to 17-0 it took 2 minutes for it to empty back into the ocean...one giant toliet flush....


----------

